# Questions about rod/reels!



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey y'all, starting to get into offshore fishing  and have a few questions maybe y'all can help!

I was thinking of buying a jigging rod, and was thinking about buying an okuma cedros 6' Heavy action. 
My question about this, is it a decent rod for the money, it's on the cheaper side but not too cheap from what I've looked at. Looks like a nice rod. 
I like the fight, but don't want too much fight from a monster if I hooked into one on the jig, so should I get an extra heavy in that case?

Popping rod/reel, on my last trip it was my first time to actually see what popping was (complete newbie here, right?) anyways, I noticed everyone had spinning setups. I know that they are much easier to lob a good sized lure a good distance and still have plenty of strong line and good line capacity. 
My question about this is, does anyone use casting setups, I prefer them, and could prolly cast the heck out of my Avet sx. 

Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------



## tass (Oct 17, 2007)

A lot of guys use spinners for popping because they can't cast a conventional. Others like the retrieve.

The avet you speak of may not have enough drag for a popping reel. 

As far as jigging, whatever rod you get, if you get a donkey on there, you will feel it. That's why I like it. Just do your research. Might be able to find a good used jigging rod better then what you are about to buy for about the same price.

You don't want a jigger that is to stiff.


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I iust feel awkward working a spinner, maybe it was just the one I was using. I might look into a good sized spinner, thanks for the info. The sx does not have tons of drag, you are right.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

If you can swing a few more bucks, look at a Black Hole 250gr rod. It bends a lot so you don't get the full force in your arms but the poor fishie gets it all in her lips. It's darn near indestructible too. 


Steve


----------



## GoneYakn (Dec 11, 2013)

t-astragal said:


> If you can swing a few more bucks, look at a Black Hole 250gr rod. It bends a lot so you don't get the full force in your arms but the poor fishie gets it all in her lips. It's darn near indestructible too.
> 
> Steve


Thanks I'll keep that in mind!
I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled for a nice used rod.


----------

